# Prop Selection



## Roro (Nov 15, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a good stainless steel prop for a Suzuki 30hp?


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

There is a pile of threads already on this. But I run and scb12 3blade. Been okay so far.


----------



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

I did quite a bit of searching through the pile of threads and ended up buying the scb 12p 3 blade as well. The prop chatter is terrible with that prop on my motor. I'm hoping someone posts an aluminum prop suggestion to try.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hmm. What kind of running do you do? Boat? Load?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I thought about stainless but I don't want the prop chatter. I bought my BT Micro w/30 zuk used already set up ready to fish, and am running what looks like a stock aluminum prop. With just me and full fuel I'm turning 5950 and running 31mph. Will look this weekend to see what the pitch/ prop is.


----------



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

I just ordered an aluminum, Solas Amita 3 blade 12 pitch. I'll report back after I run it for a bit. I'm running a Suzuki 30 on an East Cape Glide.


----------



## Roro (Nov 15, 2021)

BBYC said:


> I just ordered an aluminum, Solas Amita 3 blade 12 pitch. I'll report back after I run it for a bit. I'm running a Suzuki 30 on an East Cape Glide.


thanks guys appreciate it


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

BBYC said:


> I just ordered an aluminum, Solas Amita 3 blade 12 pitch. I'll report back after I run it for a bit. I'm running a Suzuki 30 on an East Cape Glide.


Im running the same setup I have the scb 3 12 pitch and I run 30 mph, I also run a jack plate and I think I need to go higher and put a compression plate on the motor.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

I just rigged a new Suzuki 30 HP with a stock aluminum 10 1/4 X 12 prop. This motor replaces my 2004 40 Yamaha. Boat is a 2004 15 Maverick HPX-V. About 900 lbs as the Suzuki weighs about 80 Lbs. less. WOT is 25.5 and cruising at 17-18 MPH. I am OK with the speed. Would like to improve the hole shot. The original new Yamaha 40 had an SS prop. Some comments recommend a 4-blade while others say the same 10X12 prop in stainless steel will increase top end speed. I prefer better hole shot and fuel economy.


----------

